# Datenbankverbindung auslagen



## syntrex (17. Jun 2005)

Ich möchte meine Datenbankverbindung (URL, User, Password) in eine externe Datei auslagern, weil ich nicht jedesmal das Programm ändern und neu kompilieren will, wenn sich die Verbindung ändert. Wie mache in das am besten? Hier der jetzige Code:


```
try {
			if (m_CPool == null) {
				m_CPool = new OracleConnectionPoolDataSource();
				m_CPool.setURL("jdbc:oracle:thin:@10.33.....:1521:TestDB");
				m_CPool.setUser("User");
				m_CPool.setPassword("Pass");
			}
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();

		}
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Jun 2005)

property file

oder

DataSource 

oder 

einfach selber ein textfile schreiben


----------



## syntrex (17. Jun 2005)

Ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht, kannst Du mal ein Beispiel für den Code und das Textfile geben?


----------



## Guest (18. Jun 2005)

@syntrex
Schau Dir die Klasse java.util.Properties an.
Geladen wird eine solche Datei mit "load" und mit "store" gespeichert.
Der Aufbau ist ganz simpel.

name1=wert1
name2=wert2

FileInputStream und FileOutputStream für das Lesen und Schreiben.
Rest sollte klar sein.


----------

